# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển gấp nhân viên bảo hành xe đạp điện HKbike tại HCM

## dangpv1991

Xe đạp điện HKbike cần tuyển gấp nhân viên bảo hành xe đạp điện tại HCM. 
Mô tả công việc:
- Lắp ráp, bảo trì, sửa chữa xe đạp điện cho khách hàng
- Các công việc khác theo yêu cầu của cấp trên
Yêu cầu công việc:
- Ứng viên có sức khỏe tốt, tuổi từ 18-30
- Thật thà, trung thực, nhiệt tình trong công việc.
- Am hiểu động cơ điện, cơ khí, chế tạo máy.
- Ưu tiên những ứng viên có kinh nghiệm ở các vị trí liên quan.
Mức lương:5-7tr/tháng
Ứng viên quan tâm xin vui lòng gửi hồ sơ về email: tuyendunghkphone@gmail.com

----------

